# Hey guys need some help/feed back/input



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

So my wife and I are finishing our basement, we are looking at doing a projector set up,

With our room and the way we are thinking to set everything up i have a few questions. i can post pics if needed.

we are looking at the Epson 5020, 120+ screen 16/9.

Ceiling height is 7'7". 
Seating distance will range from 12'-15'. we have 19' of space in total length

I was thinking ceiling mount projector at 15' OR shelf mounted at 19'.

Q: at 10'-we have our I-beam which is 8". Can the projector be mounted on the shelf OR is it best ceiling mounted?
Q 2: how far from the ceiling does the screen have to be in this case?
Q 3: what is the largest screen we could put?

|Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I recommend playing with the Projector Central calculator to get a feel for potential screen sizes - you want to be right around 16 FL with the distance / size combo.

Ceiling mounted or shelf mounted is fine IMO - I do not think one is better than the other.


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

i guess the big things for me is this bulk head , with it coming down 8" from the ceiling the projector will have to be set up at 9" 

-will this be ok for the image?
-will the screen be at 10" from the ceiling then?
-with people sitting at 12-15' will our heads be in the way? if it shelf mounted at 19'

thanks


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> I recommend playing with the Projector Central calculator to get a feel for potential screen sizes - you want to be right around 16 FL with the distance / size combo.
> 
> Ceiling mounted or shelf mounted is fine IMO - I do not think one is better than the other.


also sorry i dont understand 16fl?

120-130 gets 30ish fl


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If the projector is at 19' from the screen your not going to have any issues with size as you would be able to go as big as 120" 16x9. and thats as big as I would go with your seating distance being 12'.


----------



## Blu (Sep 5, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> If the projector is at 19' from the screen your not going to have any issues with size as you would be able to go as big as 120" 16x9. and thats as big as I would go with your seating distance being 12'.


so the bulk head will be fine ?

i can ceiling mount it at 15-17' or shelf at 19'

we can sit from 12-17' if we want


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No should not be an issue , I have mine mounted at 13' and I get a 120" 2,35:1 screen. Its ceiling mounted and hangs down at the 7' mark.


----------

